# Microsoft Adding Windows 10 Downloader to Your Windows 7 and 8.1 PC in New Update



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

Check here for more details:
http://fossbytes.com/microsoft-addi...r-to-your-windows-7-and-8-1-pc-in-new-update/


----------



## mpeet611 (Dec 16, 2013)

Just wanted to add that in the article it says 


> This upgrade has been made available since March 28 and comes as a recommended update, which means that you'll have to manually tick the update to receive it.


By default recommended updates are treated the same as security updates & is installed automatically so most people already have the windows 10 downloader. If you don't want it you'll have to uninstall update KB3035583 then go to windows update & hide the update so it doesn't get reinstalled.


----------

